# Over the hump!



## Guest (Jan 27, 1999)

Hi all, Just wanted to let you all know that I am FINALLY over my latest battle with fibro.WHEW! I never really did get any pain, but as far as the fatigue,confusion etc. it was a real doozie!So now I am back to my happy, high spirited, love life self & I wanted to thank you for your words of support & encouragment.I'll be here to return the favor if the need should arise.







sass


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Glad to hear your feeling better!!!


----------

